# Goat cheese/herbs



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2012)

I've discovered goat cheese and plan to make some, but til I do I'll take the time to mix this for us. Mash 8 oz goat cheese using a fork and spoon if need be. Add in these herbs,2 tabs. each of chives,parsley,rosemary,basil,thyme and 1/4 tabs coarse ground black pepper, spoon the cheese mixture into a piece of plastic wrap roll into a log and refigerate for at least an hour or overnight. Unwrap place on a pretty plate Drizzle with evoo and use sprigs of freshherbs as garnish. Serve with toasted sliced Italian bread.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------

